# Classic car insurance advice...



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone know much about getting classic car insurance here in NI?

Can you get classic ins on a 13 y/o Celica?

I just would like one as a secondary/weekend car.


----------



## richie_mck (Jul 11, 2010)

Not sure about where to get classic insurance but i thought the car had to be 15 to qualify. I could be wrong


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

richie_mck said:


> Not sure about where to get classic insurance but i thought the car had to be 15 to qualify. I could be wrong


I thought that too, Richie.

But, I've heard whispers that it really depends on the company and the car.

I tried to ring Open and Direct, but they were closed at 5pm!

I also rang AXA, but they don't do classic insurance.


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

here is something called a modern classic policy in the uk but not sure in NI a quick google search should help go the local shop have a flick over the mags there should be some numbers you can try

Steve


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

icemanste said:


> here is something called a modern classic policy in the uk but not sure in NI a quick google search should help go the local shop have a flick over the mags there should be some numbers you can try
> 
> Steve


Yeah 'Modern Classic' insurance is sometimes available for cars younger older than 10 years.

I didn't have a chance to call anyone yesterday, though.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Footman James for my MX5. It's 1990 and was a bargain to insure. Used to have '91 GTI Golf when I was 24 and got that on classic with Crumlin Car Insurance for a couple of hundred. It's kind of odd though,one Insurance companies classic is another's daily driver.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Footman James for my MX5. It's 1990 and was a bargain to insure. Used to have '91 GTI Golf when I was 24 and got that on classic with Crumlin Car Insurance for a couple of hundred. It's kind of odd though,one Insurance companies classic is another's daily driver.


Plus, you know what it's like over here. Pure rip off!

My problem is I've no NCB. Been a named driver under my wife for the past six years.

I'll look into those companies you mentioned, though. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Just checked Footman James.

They state on their site that NI is excluded! Do you still have insurance with them?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure if a 13 y/o celica would be considered a "classic" though...

No, offense... but I thought it went on more than just the age?!?!?!?!

I have a 1985 Nissan/Datsun Z car, and find it hard to get some people to insure it as well...


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Not sure if a 13 y/o celica would be considered a "classic" though...
> 
> No, offense... but I thought it went on more than just the age?!?!?!?!
> 
> I have a 1985 Nissan/Datsun Z car, and find it hard to get some people to insure it as well...


Yeah, I'm trying to find that out, too.

About the Z... clearly some insurance companies haven't a clue! :wall:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tomah said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to find that out, too.
> 
> About the Z... clearly some insurance companies haven't a clue! :wall:


It's a very strange car to be honest....Nissan UK, USA and Japan say it doesn't exist...

I am having real problems getting it fixed


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think you'll qualify for classic either, but what I will say is try to calculate your projected mileage for the year coming as best you can , then give them a mileage limit when you ask for a quote. Doing a restricted policy will definitely help if the age thing doesn't.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> It's a very strange car to be honest....Nissan UK, USA and Japan say it doesn't exist...
> 
> I am having real problems getting it fixed


They can hardly say that if you drive it in to a dealership!?

Odd!



wee_green_mini said:


> I don't think you'll qualify for classic either, but what I will say is try to calculate your projected mileage for the year coming as best you can , then give them a mileage limit when you ask for a quote. Doing a restricted policy will definitely help if the age thing doesn't.


Yeah, I don't think I'd even do 5,000 miles in it.

I suppose I could try to find a '94 one. Would that help?

The one I was looking at though is completely standard, 56,000 miles for £1650 ONO. Most of the others I've seen are around the same price with double the mileage.

I have thought about an early nineties MR2, but I'd prefer having a couple of seats in the back.

I don't know any other options for a reliable, rust-resilient, fun car that I can get cheaply insured for once/week outings, and buy for under £2k.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

tomah said:


> Just checked Footman James.
> 
> They state on their site that NI is excluded! Do you still have insurance with them?


Yeah!? That's totally random! I took the policy in May,unless they have changed since then. I have the policy in my desk,it's definitely them. The other one is actually called Crumlin Insurance Partnership,or C.I.P.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a VW Beetle (67) and a GTI MK2 convertible insured with E.A. Davies (02890029321) on a classic policy, they are on the Hightown road in newtownabbey and are open till 8 most nights so you can go and get it sorted there and then.
Just fixed a early BMW M3 (SERE bodytech in Carrick) and Aon McMillan Belfast had it insured on a classic policy (028 9024 2771) maybe worth giving a call. 
As for age of car it depends on the make/model I know that a 2002 Anv. Edition GTI golf is classed as a classic with some companies (if you are a member of an owners club usually).
Hope this helps


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I appreciate the contact, M4hood. I'll bear them in mind.

Thanks!


----------

